# K-Line Irrigation



## arbullet (Oct 19, 2014)

http://www.k-linena.com/

My poor pasture fried last year and I'm researching irrigation for next year. Anybody use something like the K-Line Irrigation or have other irrigation systems I can look at?

I sent a email for a price of the 2 acre system and waiting on a reply.

Thanks


----------



## KFhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

yuck - that k-line thing doesn't look fun at all. You ever drag a long hose with an ATV? you can get one end lined up but the other is off, then you drag the other end and pretty soon your pasture is torn up mud. I'd rather use 2 inch hand line than that. Faster cheaper and easier on the pasture. 



What do you have for a water source, what is it capable of putting out? 

1hp deep well pump? 3/4 hp? How deep is the pump?
trash pump in a pond?

something else?


----------



## arbullet (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm still in my research stage of this project and trying to figure out what will be the easiest on me and my pocket book. Was quoted just over $1000 for a 2 acre system. 

A spring feed 3 acre pond would be my primary source of water. 1000' away I have a river. Also two wells that's used for watering the livestock but they can quickly (20 minutes) be ran dry when pumping out of them with a 1 1/2" suction hose. Something like 25,000 gallons per 1" of water for one acre. 

Right now. I only have a gasoline water pump for my irrigation but looking at other means of pumping. Reading up on windmills right now but not sure how I could use that for what I need. 

I'm finding out there isn't very much positive reviews on irrigating a pasture. 

Thanks.


----------



## KFhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm in the same boat with a two acer pasture. My "ongoing" solution was a 2inch poly pipe for a main line running down the longest edge of the pasture. In that poly line I have multiple banjo fittings to act as mini risers. I made two tall sprinklers out of 2 inch black steel pipe and I feed those with flexible 2 inch hose and banjo fittings. On top of the pipe about 6 feet up sits a 2 inch yuzuak sprinkler designed for low pressure. 

I feed the main line with a trash pump sucking out of a river, the rise is about 20 feet. It's expensive to run gasoline and trash pumps aren't pressure pumps, so you need a low pressure sprinkler head to go that route. 

The Yuzuak sprinkler heads aren't recommended, try to get a gear driven sprinkler. My cheap ones make a tire shape ring of water instead of even dispersal of water in a full circle. They were $80/per head. It was an experiment so I only made 2. 

The stand/s I built is just a 2 inch metal pipe elbowed at the bottom with a banjo fitting and 3 lengths of rebar stock welded on for a tripod. You need to make something better as I've found out the hard way cows will tip mine over and break the sprinkler head so I'll be constructing a sprinkler "cart" with wheels that cows won't tip over and it'll be easier to move. Even with the learning curve the big tall sprinklers did a good job keeping the ground wet and I don't have much money in it. The firehose was free used. I also have some blue 2" hose but it's not as durable, one already has a couple pinhole leaks. If you can find used fire hose I'd go that route. 1.5 inch is enough. 

If you can - use electric pump for the final pressure to the sprinklers from what ever source you decide to go with. It's the cheapest to operate over time, and later you can set up an automated system.
1000' is a long ways to run pipe $$


----------



## KFhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

This is the sprinkler I'm using now and I don't recommend them. They water like a tire ring instead of even dispersal. The problem is the stream interrupting pin is on the impact arm so it's not in the stream enough breaking it up. The stream is too clean and waters in a big circle. Also the return on both sprinklers isn't reliable if you want a partial circle. S

Sometimes it'll hang up and just sit there watering one spot until you go mess with it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-YUZUAK-AT...920999?hash=item25ae4ab2e7:g:kY4AAOSwWnFWBV4M

avoid this one









This is basically what I have, the tripod is home made though. Mine is almost 7 feet up in the air.









5.5 hp gas pump runs two of them with no more than about 20 feet elevation. Go much higher and it wouldn't work too good, but I am using the bigger nozzle's too.


----------

